# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  A bunch of maps for a new campaign

## LunaticDesign

So I'm running a new campaign, and as always I'm looking for feedback and things that I can improve upon. I may or may not color these. I still haven't determined that. It's  fantasy setting and I've been working on refining more stylistic technique and figuring out what really works for me.

----------


## DrWho42

digging it so far! looks swell for a dungeon crawl

----------


## LunaticDesign



----------


## delgondahntelius

LD, did you change your forum avatar? 

Those are beautiful brother! I love the colors you have on them...  I would love to play some D&D ... or whatever... I miss playing so much!!!

Del

----------


## LunaticDesign

Yes I finally figured out how to actually put on up.

My girlfriend got me back into playing after a LONG break... Still rusty but it's working out nicely.

Managed to color one tonight after work!

----------


## LunaticDesign

Here they are colored and finished!

----------


## LunaticDesign

Well these are the result of insomnia... Hopefully they don't suck!

----------


## LunaticDesign

Got some coloring done after work. I'm really kind of happy with this.

----------


## Hermit

I hope this thread isn't dormant or dead.

Those dungeon maps are rad and the modern setting maps are really good. I particularly like the ruined bridge  :Smile:  also, the file names are great.

----------


## Falconius

> I hope this thread isn't dormant or dead.
> 
> Those dungeon maps are rad and the modern setting maps are really good. I particularly like the ruined bridge  also, the file names are great.


I agree these are nice, and I really like some of the colour arrangements.  Really want to see as he progresses.

----------


## LunaticDesign

It's been a while so here's one of the latest!

----------


## Hermit

Nice! That lava looks great and I love the detail on the rock platform edges.

----------


## LunaticDesign

Thanks you very much!

----------


## Tom Solo

This is amazing

----------


## Infinimine

Maps like this always are cool and I think will add to whatever campaign they are made a part of ^_^

I only have been a DM once or twice but I do try to at least plan out in drawings the layouts of some important areas, though not in this detail

----------


## LunaticDesign

It can be a lot of work but I find it to be a whole lot of fun. I try to include enough detail that I can look at a room and describe it to my players. This means that I only have to have bare room descriptors.

----------


## LunaticDesign

Here's a new one a town street at night and look I actually put a grid on one. (It's for someone else)

----------


## Tiana

Nice colors, the lighting is lovely.

----------


## LunaticDesign

Thank you very much. I've been working on improving those things!

----------


## mapmage

Man oh man, this is so cool! :Very Happy:

----------


## LunaticDesign

Thank you very much!

----------


## E. Silverleaf

These are great, thank you for sharing. Phenomenal work.

----------


## LunaticDesign



----------


## Tiana

That lava effect is pretty great!

----------


## Anghammarand

What do you use to get those lighting effects?  What tools are you using to make these amazing maps?

The line drawings and colored ones look great!

----------


## LunaticDesign

Thanks I've been working on it over the years.

----------


## Tiana

I was like "over the years?" and then I glanced at your join date and I was like "oh, I guess it is creeping up on three years" wow.

The isometric dungeon is looking great! Are those urinals or like, SCIENCE TANKS in the middle room being defined?

----------


## LunaticDesign

yeah it has been going and going.

From left to right those are going to be a computer, a sort of bio pod and a medical bed. The round things against the all will eventually be tanks.

----------


## LunaticDesign

I'm using clips studio paint and I'm using a orange, yellow and a white as a hard light in a separate layer to build up the lighting effect.

----------


## LunaticDesign

New campaign map in progress!

----------

